# anyone shoot any yotes yet?



## PlainOutdoors (Nov 5, 2001)

Damn Andy,
Nice pictures! The rattlesnake photo is especially cool.

JP


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

wow those are some amazing pics, i really like the rattlesnake one. Congrats man those pictures are awesome


----------



## andyhinds (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Here's the cat after I got him stuffed and mounted.











I know a lot of people like to use electronic calls, but I've never had good success with them. Personally I've always liked the wounded rabbit call and even the squeakers out of dog toys (sounds weird, but it does sound like a field mouse). The biggest mistake people make is over calling.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice looking mount. I think everywhere in the world has pretty well spotted cats except for michigan.

mike


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

hey man thats an awesome mount


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I know its been said before, but that rattle snake pic is sweet!


----------



## andyhinds (Oct 3, 2005)

Since you guys liked the snake pics, here's the Arizona collection (a couple of the mountain behind where I lived is on fire too).

This guy found me out deer hunting, he curled up before I could get a pic









This is how I got him to stay still









Snake that bit me in December of 2004



























I returned the favor for the bite









Found this guy in the back yard



























Mountain on fire behind house


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Eerie pictures of the mountains. I was up in Tahoe about 10 years ago when they had the fires up there. Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## actionjaXon (Aug 18, 2006)

HMR's are perfectly capable of killing a 'yote...I would not push out past 90-100 yards...and it should be a calm day...but otherwise yes, they are...it's the gun you use at night...cuz centerfires are not allowed...great shooting gun...highly recommended...i recommend the 20 grain hornady cartridge


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

great pics,thanks for sharing.What do ya do with the rattler after its dead?


----------



## andyhinds (Oct 3, 2005)

I've tried eating them before, real greasy and chews like rubber. The one that bit me, stayed where he laid. There are a lot of 'snake wranglers" that go out and catch them to sell, but I never got into that.


----------



## andyhinds (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey guys, long time no post.

I move back to AZ last month, finally got time to get out and do some hunting. Not bad for the first day out, got a Jack Rabbit (running full out at 65yrds) and a coyote at 220yrds.

If any of ya are in the Tucson area, shoot me an email and we can do a little coyote hunting.


----------



## muckamuck4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice pics man!!! Let me know if yer ever around Lansing area, you will have to put on a clinic for me on killin yotes. Keep up the good work.


----------

